# Naturethroid / Westroid



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

My naturopath is now ordering Westroid instead of Naturethroid. She is switching me from 1/2 grain to 3/4 grain and changing to Westroid. Has anyone had any experience with Westroid? Is it close to the same thing?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

It's technically the exact same thing. WesThroid and Naturethroid are made by the same company. WesThroid started out with at least one inactive ingredient that was causing allergies in some people, so they decided to change the formula to match that of Naturethroid. They also have another formula, originally Westhroid P now WP Thyroid, that only has two to three fillers in it compared to the half a dozen or so in the other two.


----------

